# camara for the wife



## danmil3s (27 Nov 2011)

The wife wants a new compact camera for Christmas so i better start looking soon. Any of you guys know a good place to start. I've a budget of about £200.


----------



## FishyJake13 (28 Nov 2011)

Are you looking for a compact only or is a bridge a consideration?.

Ive used many of the fuji finepix bridges and i have to say for value the are exceptional good quality. Night time pics are generally naff but the quality in general is certainly worth a consideration.


----------



## Alastair (28 Nov 2011)

Some of the new range of Sony cybershots are great too according to the reviews. I have a 3 year old cybershot and pic quality is great.


----------



## George Farmer (28 Nov 2011)

Canon Ixus 210 IS


----------



## Arana (28 Nov 2011)

Can't beat a canon! that should upset a few Nikon fans


----------



## spyder (28 Nov 2011)

Arana said:
			
		

> Can't beat a canon! that should upset a few Nikon fans



go go Canon


----------



## danmil3s (28 Nov 2011)

thanks guys I've got a starting point now. Her main priority is she wants something small, and easy to use. I think photos of the dog and lizards will be her main topic.


----------



## Greenview (29 Nov 2011)

I would also suggest that you note the focal length range of the zoom lenses: some go wider than others and some have more tele reach. It all depends which will suit her photo subjects more.


----------



## Greenview (29 Nov 2011)

Oh. Get a Canon!


----------



## clonitza (29 Nov 2011)

Canon IXUS 310
http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Canon ... ndex.shtml

Panasonic Lumix FX77
http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Panas ... ndex.shtml


----------



## danmil3s (29 Nov 2011)

she seems to like the cannon, and she definitely says she just wants a compact so it  will fit in her bag.


----------



## danmil3s (25 Dec 2011)

wife opened her cannon ixus 3 hs she seems happy thanks guys.


----------

